# Ruger SR1911 HD Videos - Field Strip, Slide Disassembly, Close Up



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys -

I posted several videos on you-tube with my Ruger SR1911 trying to help out some prospective buyers/current owners and thought I'd share on here

Field Strip - 



HD Close Up - 




I hope I help a couple of you guys out ... let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

I just love the looks of that gun. Ahh......someday........


----------

